
Boy or Girl? It's in the Father's Genes - ripvanwinkle
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/12/081211121835.htm
======
zunzun
This means that there is already in place a genetic mechanism whereby sex-
selection abortions can have an evolutionary effect.

